# تقنية الأبتية الذكية في ترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية



## motazplus (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف pdf مرتب إعداد م.معتز الكردي (motazplus)


----------



## هندسة قوى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
وبارك الله فيك على هدا الملف الرائع


----------



## motazplus (21 سبتمبر 2008)

على الرحب أخي ......................................


----------



## م.أبو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزاءك خير


----------



## motazplus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

واياكم أخي الكريم............
أرجو أن تكون مشاركتي الأولى معكم مفيدة


----------



## مهاجر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مهندس معتز على إضافة هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎ ‎ ‎

جهد تشكر عليه ... ولك كل التقدير والإحترام
‎
نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## احمد غازي الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو در (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك على هذه الاضافة000


----------



## motazplus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا..............................................................


----------



## احمد زكي محي الدين (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا............................................



. .................


----------



## بريق النور (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير ، موضوع مميز فعلاً .. كنت أود أن أعلم عنها شيئاً 

تحياتي لكم 
*


----------



## طاقة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل .......... ولا بد من البدء بالتفكير بطرق توفير وترشيد استهلاك الطاقة ........


----------



## motazplus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

على الرحب اخي


----------



## motazplus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## م عامر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد ابو الحارث (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
وبارك الله فيك على هدا الملف الرائع


----------



## راعي شبوة (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه
مباركن عيدكم


----------



## motazplus (2 أكتوبر 2008)

عيد مبارك على جميع


----------



## أسد الغابة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك اخي العزيز ،ولكن لو تكرمت بالشرح المفصل عن نموذج جامعة الكويت كيف يتم استخدام البطاقة،وسلمت ايديكم


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ...:13:


----------



## محمدحسكل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر للأخ معتز


----------



## مهندس ن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## فهد الفهاد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي م. معتز
تقرير جميل وتقنية رائعة بالفعل...
لكن احببت ان انوه الى ان التقرير لم يتناول حسابات الجدوى الاقتصادية المطلوبة لادخال هذه التقنية في مجال انشاء الابنية.....
اقصد كلفة تجهيز منظومات السيطرة والتحكم المطلوبة مضافا اليها كلفة النصب والتشغيل ومن ثم كلفة الادامة والصيانة....
وباضافة هذه الكلفة الى كلفة الطاقة المنخفضة في حالة استخدام هذه التقنية ومقارنتها بكلفة الطاقة في حالة استخدام التقنيات التقليدية مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار العمر الافتراضي للبناية او المنشأ ، فانه بالامكان الوصول الى تقييم يبين الجدوى الاقتصادية لاستخدام هذه التقنية التي قد تكون متغيرة من بلد الى آخر بالقياس الى كلفة تجهيز المعدات من ناحية وكلفة تجهيز الطاقة من ناحية اخرى.
تحياتي........


----------



## طارق بويرق (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميع

ويعطيه ألف عافية الأخ محمد معتز الكردي............... 

جيد أن عائلة الكردي مهتمين بهذا المجال .... بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## جمال السيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونفع بكم الأمة


----------



## احمد عماد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ذا شيء جميل وفكرة سديدة تحياتي


----------



## إسلوبي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكراً أخي على هذه المادة الرائعة و المفيدة_


----------



## raindrop (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمر الكيالي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

الحقيقة الموضوع جدا مميز وانا ابحث عنة من زمان ---اشكرك جزيلا--اللة يعطيك العافية--لك كل التقدير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

Smart Bulding مشكور ياخي وجزاك الله خيراعلى هدا الملف الر ائع


----------



## مصعد هندسي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## قلم معماري (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سكــر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaidhisham (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله بكم و دمتم لنا


----------



## alaa_84 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zaidhisham (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك و احسن الله اليك ...... مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## عابر القلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل والف شكر لك
وكل عام وانت بخير
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## motazplus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا ...............................
على فكرة هذه أولى مشاركاتي معكم وانتظروني فلدي المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bodooooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
وبارك الله فيك على هدا الملف الرائع*


----------



## blackhorse (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## hashem (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## samaho (21 يناير 2009)

اول مرة اسمع فيها


----------



## samaho (21 يناير 2009)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## samaho (21 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااا


----------



## hamad1 (26 يناير 2009)

تحياتي: مهندس معتز مشكوار جدا على الموضوع المفيد جدا في العصر المتطور تقبل تحياتي اخوك حمد


----------



## swairjo (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير مهندس معتز


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (28 يناير 2009)

ياباش مهند س ياخطير شكراً


----------



## بسمةعلي احمد (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على هاذا الموقع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## تولين1989 (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## Ahmed El-Gohary (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود 

ولكن لى تعليق : أنك تناولت الموضوع بصفة عامة من ناحية التعريف فقط. ولذلك أقترح أن نتناول الوضوع كالأتى:

1- ما هى المبانى الذكية
2- المبانى الذكية من الناحية المعمارية
3- المبانى الذكية من الناحية التقنية (تحكم-إتصالات-معلومات...)


----------



## bstsimo (15 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## م.مطيع علي (19 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم ونفعنا الله بعلمك 
وعلمنا الله ما ينفعنا 
وجمعنا الله على ما يحب


----------



## حيدر الحسني (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وافر العطاء


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير با باشمهندس معتز على هذا الموضوع المتميز,‎ فلابد من تشجيع كل ماهو ذكى يستخدم فيه التقنيات الحديثة الذكية الكمبيوترية و النانو تكنولوجى و هيا بنا سويا ندفع بامتنا الاسلامية نحو مستقبل أفضل‎ان شاء الله ‎ ‎
د احمد بهاء الدين


----------



## archhuda (27 فبراير 2009)

*hi*

:84:

:84::84:
Thank u 2 much !!!!


----------



## saladino78 (28 فبراير 2009)

كتاب جميل ذو موضوع أجمل و مجهود أجمل و أجمل


----------



## ferasdere (28 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تزويدي ببعض البرامج الكهربائية والتي تساعدني في التصميم في عملي ككهربائي واريد بعض المخططات الحديثة وبعض الاجهزة المتطورة في الكهرباء الحديثة اخوكم فراس الديري كهربائي :16:


----------



## ابو الوليد الكويتي (2 مارس 2009)

*thanks*

شكرا مهندسنا على هذا الجهد ...........................


----------



## هنادي الشمري (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة المفيده وخصوصا بظروف شح الطاقه الي بنعاني منها


----------



## amani-archi (15 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## اكرم جبار (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الرسام الصغير (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الاضافة الجميله 
كتاب رائع


----------



## أسامة الداية (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا جزيلا على ماقدمتم, وأضيف هنا أن من واجب القائمين على أنظمة البناء بداية الزام أصحاب المشاريع الكبيرة على الأقل الإلتزام بتطبيق هذه النظم الذكية , وهذا سوف يؤدي مستقبلا إلى انتشار هذه التطبيقات ..... 











motazplus قال:


> ملف pdf مرتب إعداد م.معتز الكردي (motazplus)[/quo


----------



## naji2011646 (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأرجو من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمودصابر (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع شيق ولم اضع تعليقى الا بعد القراءة مشكور اخى.


----------



## مهندس/هانى البيلى (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الغالى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خازمه (11 أبريل 2009)

مكييف 2 طن كم يساوي بالواط وما هي مساحة المقطع المناسب له 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد مهمندار (12 أبريل 2009)

الف شكرلك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال الزمرد (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك موضوع ممتاز.والله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamedgad (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير مهندس معتز


----------



## محمود غريب (19 أبريل 2009)

*field and wave electromagnetics*

please re upload the book (field and wave electromagnetics) by cheng
​


----------



## تشافيز (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع متميز وجهد مشكور وفعلا نحن نحتاج الي مثل هذه التقنيات للحفاظ علي البيئة وتحقيق الاستدامة 
ولكن الا تري معي ان التكلفة والتقنيات الحديثة وما تحتاج اليه من تكلفة وخبرالت فنية تمثل صعوبة في تطبيق هذه الافكار بالدول النامية


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## fki bassem (12 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر..............*


----------



## صادق حميد (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
موضوع رائع


----------



## miltronique (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات. لكن هذا أشبه بمقال أدبي ولا يحمل أي تقنية 
زيادة على ذلك مثل هذه الابنية التي تحدثت عنها تهم الدول وأصحاب المشاريع الكبرى
أما بالنسبة للشعب فكيف يمكنه تقليل نفقات الطاقة.
وهذه الانظمة الذكية ألا تستهلك طاقة هي الاخرى
--- نضام البناء القديم بالقصبة بمدينة الجزائر كان يستخدم ماء الامطار التي تسقط في الشتاء في تبريد الجو في الصيف باستخدام الميزابات، والابنية الذكية الحقيقية بالاندلس المفقود، ولا نجد اليوم من يتحدث عن هذه الامور .
شكرا مرة أخرى على الطرح


----------



## eng_eljazzar (30 مايو 2009)

ملف رائع اخى ومجهود تثاب عليه


----------



## هاني كلر (6 يونيو 2009)

دمتم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ود القرجي (6 يونيو 2009)

وفقك الله يا باش مهندس


----------



## alwasem (7 يونيو 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوررررررررر
:16:


----------



## feras-b (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم:
أرجو أن تساعدني بإيجاد معلومات من الألف إلى الياء عن القالبات المستخدمة في الأنظمة الكهروضوئية


----------



## الساحر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا....................


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## اكرم جبار (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس محمد المرسى (6 فبراير 2011)

جذاكم الله كل خير


----------



## معماري تحت التدريب (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك .......... للامام دائما ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## صام الحمداني (7 يوليو 2011)

باركالله فيك موضوع مهم وخاصة في الابنيه الحديثه


----------

